# vmware server2 not working with kernel 2.6.30-gentoo-r8

## sk8harddiefast

george@gentoo bin # ./vmware-config.pl

Making sure services for VMware Server are stopped.

Stopping VMware autostart virtual machines:

Virtual machines failed

Stopping VMware management services:

VMware Virtual Infrastructure Web Access

VMware Server Host Agent failed

Stopping VMware services:

VMware Authentication Daemon done

Virtual machine monitor done

None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Server is suitable for your 

running kernel. Do you want this program to try to build the vmmon module for 

your system (you need to have a C compiler installed on your system)? yes yes

Using compiler "/usr/bin/gcc". Use environment variable CC to override.

What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r8/build/include] 

Extracting the sources of the vmmon module.

Building the vmmon module.

Using 2.6.x kernel build system.

make: Entering directory `/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only'

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.30-gentoo-r8/build/include/.. SUBDIRS=$PWD SRCROOT=$PWD/. modules

make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8'

WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8/Module.symvers

is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.

CC [M] /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o

In file included from include/linux/gfp.h:4,

from include/linux/kmod.h:22,

from include/linux/module.h:13,

from /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/./include/compat_module.h:27,

from /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:26:

include/linux/mmzone.h:18:26: error: linux/bounds.h: No such file or directory

include/linux/mmzone.h:256:5: warning: "MAX_NR_ZONES" is not defined

In file included from include/linux/gfp.h:4,

from include/linux/kmod.h:22,

from include/linux/module.h:13,

from /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/./include/compat_module.h:27,

from /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:26:

include/linux/mmzone.h:290: error: 'MAX_NR_ZONES' undeclared here (not in a function)

In file included from /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:31:

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/./include/compat_wait.h:78: error: conflicting types for 'poll_initwait'

include/linux/poll.h:67: error: previous declaration of 'poll_initwait' was here

In file included from /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/./include/compat_page.h:23,

from /tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:33:

include/linux/mm.h:446:63: warning: "NR_PAGEFLAGS" is not defined

include/linux/mm.h:494:62: warning: "NR_PAGEFLAGS" is not defined

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function 'LinuxDriverSyncCallOnEachCPU':

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1423: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c: In function 'LinuxDriver_Ioctl':

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1987: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'euid'

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1987: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'uid'

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1988: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'fsuid'

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1988: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'uid'

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1989: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'egid'

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1989: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'gid'

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1990: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'fsgid'

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:1990: error: 'struct task_struct' has no member named 'gid'

/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.c:2007: error: too many arguments to function 'smp_call_function'

make[2]: *** [/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only/linux/driver.o] Error 1

make[1]: *** _module_/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only Error 2

make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r8'

make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config4/vmmon-only'

Unable to build the vmmon module.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please 

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/go/unsup-linux-products" and 

"http://www.vmware.com/go/unsup-linux-tools".

Execution aborted.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sk8harddiefast,

Which versions of vmware-server and vmware-modules are you using ?

----------

## sk8harddiefast

i tried with emerge but failed.so i downloaded vmware server 2 from the site.the tar file.i extract it,i run it.everything ok!!!!!!but on the end he told me to go to /usr/bin and run vmware-config.pl .when i run it he told me this error!!!!!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

sk8harddiefast,

Go back to emerge

app-emulation/vmware-server-2.0.2.203138 and app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r1 build and load as a set.

There is a later version of vmware-modules but they do not work with vmware-server, so you will need an entry in /etc/portage/package.mask so portage does not see them, like this:-

```
# doesn't work with vmware-server-2

=app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.25
```

Now remove the vmware install you have and 

```
emerge vmware-server vmware-modules -uDNav
```

and check the versions before you say y

----------

## synus

hello, I got a trouble with vmware server, actually I've tried different versions server and modules, but it didn't work to me anyway.

which version server and modules you use?

I've got messages such as...

```
May 22 12:00:40: app| Msg_Post: Error

May 22 12:00:40: app| [msg.vmmonPosix.badVersion] Version mismatch with vmmon module: expecting 138.0, got 209.0.
```

on this modules and server...

```
app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.25-r1

app-emulation/vmware-server-1.0.9.156507
```

when I tries to install 1.0.0.15-r1 or under it, I've got errors such as in head post.

----------

## snIP3r

hi all!

i have a working vmware server running on 2.6.30-gentoo-r8 kernel:

```

 app-emulation/vmware-modules

      Latest version available: 1.0.0.24-r1

      Latest version installed: 1.0.0.24-r1

      Size of files: 951 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.vmware.com/

      Description:   VMware kernel modules

      License:       GPL-2

app-emulation/vmware-server

      Latest version available: 2.0.2.203138-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.0.2.203138-r1

      Size of files: 957,483 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.vmware.com/

      Description:   VMware Server for Linux

      License:       vmware

```

i got it up and running by masking vmware modules (vmware-server 2.0.2.203138-r1 needs vmware-modules 1.0.0.24-r1)  and using ~amd64 keyword:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> less /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> >app-emulation/vmware-modules-1.0.0.24-r1
> ...

 

HTH

snIP3r

----------

